# 1 female wanted - pitt st



## yulicung (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking for Sharemate for Second Bedroom. 

Available NOW

Price: $170 perweek/person (2ppl sharing)

Price Included All Bills (Gas & Electricity)

Located in Pitt St, very convenience to all amenities.

Top facilities.

No one in Living Room 

OWN SWIPE KEY

For viewing, pls call or sms 0425 624 458.


----------

